# Mtes Mites Mits Mites



## Flyinghigh (Feb 7, 2008)

I have read a ALOT of thread about mites and I don't see anyway of getting rid of the problem !!
I can see myself putting lady bugs in there and then see my granddaughter trying to play with them LOL

I looked at my girls everyday and smash all I can, but there just to many to fight and how low does the temp has to be before the mites can go away ? I can take the plants and put them outside for the night while it cold, but I don't think that be a good thing to do either on being so close to harvest I got about 1 month left or sooner..

I thought about a GOOD Vaccum but I can see the whole plant being suxed up.. LOL

Maybe I spreyed them with Jack Danials and get them drink and maybe they fall off.. HEhe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2008)

That far in flower sure limits your choices...I know mites don't like humidity...I had a bad case but seem to be able to keep them at bay with misting a soap solution every other day...not sure if I have killed them all but seems to be kkeping them down to a minimal...hope this helps Friend


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 7, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> That far in flower sure limits your choices...I know mites don't like humidity...I had a bad case but seem to be able to keep them at bay with misting a soap solution every other day...not sure if I have killed them all but seems to be kkeping them down to a minimal...hope this helps Friend


 
Thought of that of soap and water, but I am to affraid the I end up with Mold and That would Just PISSSS me off and I had to throw the hole thing away !!

Bring the Humidty up ! wouldn't that cause mold too ??


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 7, 2008)

I was at my local growshop yesterday and as i was being rung up one employee was telling the other about this brand new mite killing spray that he wanted to get instock for the store.  He said he watched a video on it and they sprayed one of the mites and the thing practically disintegrated but it does not harm plants at all.  Im in the USA but he said it was made over in Europe somewhere so goodluck finding it.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 7, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I was at my local growshop yesterday and as i was being rung up one employee was telling the other about this brand new mite killing spray that he wanted to get instock for the store. He said he watched a video on it and they sprayed one of the mites and the thing practically disintegrated but it does not harm plants at all. Im in the USA but he said it was made over in Europe somewhere so goodluck finding it.


 

But u didn't say if once sprayed, can the plant be smoked..?


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 7, 2008)

Mist with neem oil,or half ISO and half water mix spray lightly and they should go away. From what i can recall its does no harm to plants even in flower.:aok:

edit:found the thread i was looking for Mites


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 7, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> But u didn't say if once sprayed, can the plant be smoked..?


 

Not sure.  I dont know anything about it, but you make a good point haha


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 7, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Mist with neem oil,or half ISO and half water mix spray lightly and they should go away. From what i can recall its does no harm to plants even in flower.:aok:
> 
> edit:found the thread i was looking for Mites


 
Thanks I went there and there not much a person can do with these little pest once u got them.

Ok if I spray them with water and ISO mix what will that do with the Trichome? would I still tell when to harvest..?
Once sprayed and before it dry's can a person use there blow dryer to dry the plants?  Having it far enough back with out harming the leafs with the heat?
I can put it outside at night while it cold but I would have to bring it back into the house before day lite and the lite come on at 7 am..

I will try the neem oil first, what it taste like when smoked?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 7, 2008)

is there a another type of plant these mites really like instead of MJ.?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 7, 2008)

poisons work, like malathion and NPS.   they are poisons, and you might rather just smoke the bugs.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 7, 2008)

Once you have mites bad enough to see the webs you wont be able to get rid of them for that grow, damage control is the best you can do.

High humidity and low temps will slow them, vac them up and wipe them off, wipe every leaf on the bottom.
You can use lady bugs.

But the best bet is prevention, never bring plants into your grow without a time apart to be sure its bug free.
Never mess in your garden or house plants and mess in your grow room.

Most times there brought in from outside on clothes, pets, plants.

When your grow is done use bug bombs and bleach


----------



## headband (Feb 7, 2008)

these *cute little redheaded pests* hit me hard just like mendo local the last 2 weeks of flowering. Gosh Dang it. I tryed the vac idea, almost sucked my top away, rips leaves too, not a good idea untill harvest and after drying, **** em off. I still have a late flowering momma which hasnt got attacked yet, whos way behind these girls. She needs to be taken out and flushed in the bathtub, but while im doing this, i want to bomb the attic and clean everything, whats a goood bomb???


----------



## berserker (Feb 7, 2008)

I am with grow dude on this.Also,when you do get them plants out of there.Do as good as of a cleaning that you can.Walls,lights,cords,fans,pots,crapets,take down any reflective material.Then bomb the place with some thing thats called DR.DOOM works very well.Then after you bomb them mites.GO in there and clean one more time. I am sorry to hear about the mites.I had to cut a grow 3 weeks short because of mites.When you hang your plants hang your plants with dential floss and then put two sides tape at the top of the string.Them mites will try to leave your plants and will crawl up that string and you got them little suckers.Also make sure them buds aint touching anything else like the walls of anything.Some will get crawl on to what ever its touching.Hope this helps and Keep it GREEN


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 7, 2008)

ok as you americans are gifted on this one

lol

hXXp://www.77hydrostore.com/pes024.html

this stuff works  ill give you an example

i have similar stuff but prescription only from the veterinary surgeon for animals etc.

so the stuff i have is same make up but far stronger stuff and only downside is it has to be held upside down to spray floors in your home and because of this its very difficult to get it to underneath the leaves on infested plants.

this fogger is the business ive already asked if they ship to u.k.-NO

anyway i did an experiment got some spider mites in a clear glass jar sprayed mega second burst into jar covered lid with clingfilm and got out my magnifying glass out and watched them go dizzy lose their grip fall off the leaf and just shrivel on the floor-DEAD AS A DODO

ok you may think im a sicko but they are very reilient to lots of pesticides/mitecides etc but the main ingredient is a derivitive of chrysanthemum flowers called pyrethrin and they hate it so much they die.

roflmao

do not entertain spraying/misting with anything especially neem oil as its stinks and will be on your harvested buds and tastes as bad as its smells also budrot will happen unless you have an ozone generator in the room as this will kill all airbourne spores.

pkj


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I hate these damn things and there soooooooo many and I have come to wonder that these MJ live's either in door or out side and the MJ that out side, Well get rain on them.!!

Why can't I take the plants an put them in the shower and run the shower water hose on them for alittle bit to wash the critters off !

Yea I understand the mold thing  But I was more thinking of washing with soap and water and then wash with plain water in the shower and do this right after the Light comes on and shake the plant well before putting back under lite and then Blow dry on Low to help dry..?

Outside MJ does get them But there not as bad as inside from what I have read and those outside does get rain on them and does it hurt the plants ?  I don't think so..
The heat has alot to do with drying the plant but there days of rain..

How ever I got a bunch of these critters and the top Bud is getting close to harvest have starting to see cloudy trichomes all the way through so a few more weeks I believe..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Thanks I went there and there not much a person can do with these little pest once u got them.
> 
> Ok if I spray them with water and ISO mix what will that do with the Trichome? would I still tell when to harvest..?
> Once sprayed and before it dry's can a person use there blow dryer to dry the plants? Having it far enough back with out harming the leafs with the heat?
> ...


 
I Believe I read that you don't want to introduce anything the last 2 weeks of flower...I will let you know on the 2 I have in flower now I treated them every other day up untill 3rd week..and Have not seena trace...Good Luck My Friend..KeepN it GREEN.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 8, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> I Believe I read that you don't want to introduce anything the last 2 weeks of flower...I will let you know on the 2 I have in flower now I treated them every other day up untill 3rd week..and Have not seena trace...Good Luck My Friend..KeepN it GREEN.


 
What the time line between cloudy trichome to amber?


----------



## Hick (Feb 8, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> What the time line between cloudy trichome to amber?


that is totally, plant/strain/pheno' related. Though dj's article on the resource page, does give some helpfull information on the "harvesting window", in general.

    Neem oil and Einstein oil are _nasty_ tasting..
You can shower/wash them off, to some extent. Then dry them in front of a fan. You simply aren't going to get them _all_, t this point. Just do your best to reduce the number that you are going to be smoking.
  Outdoor plants seldom encounter a "serious" mite problem for several reasons. Wind, rain, cold, natural predators, ect. the list goes on. But indoors, you have created an _ideal_ breeding/living condition for them, without the natural deterants.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 8, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> that is totally, plant/strain/pheno' related. Though dj's article on the resource page, does give some helpfull information on the "harvesting window", in general.
> 
> Neem oil and Einstein oil are _nasty_ tasting..
> You can shower/wash them off, to some extent. Then dry them in front of a fan. You simply aren't going to get them _all_, t this point. Just do your best to reduce the number that you are going to be smoking.
> Outdoor plants seldom encounter a "serious" mite problem for several reasons. Wind, rain, cold, natural predators, ect. the list goes on. But indoors, you have created an _ideal_ breeding/living condition for them, without the natural deterants.


 
Neem oil and einstein oil are nasty when smoke maybe that what wrong with the crap I get around the corner store...
Well those darn little ceature has to go some way and stay away..

Thanks Hicks ! I just got to pull my hair out  when the lights come on at 7 this morning..


----------



## godtea (Feb 8, 2008)

Has anyone tried "tabacco tea"
if you smoke cigs it shouldn't bother you too much.
The nicotene will wipe out your mites in no time .Just don't eat it


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 8, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried "tabacco tea"
> if you smoke cigs it shouldn't bother you too much.
> The nicotene will wipe out your mites in no time .Just don't eat it


 

I don't smoke cig anymore!!  put some chocalate on those critter and they be just fine to eat...lol 


Damn Pest!!!


----------



## headband (Feb 8, 2008)

its taken 5 days from cloudy to first sighs or amber, im still thinking 3-5 more days.


----------



## Hick (Feb 8, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried "tabacco tea"
> if you smoke cigs it shouldn't bother you too much.
> The nicotene will wipe out your mites in no time .Just don't eat it


  I've never heard of nicotine elimiknateing a mite infestation. 
I have also witnessed some pretty severe damage to plants that were sprayed with a nicotine concoction. If it was the strength, the application, I don't know. They weren't mine. But "I" did see the damage.


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 8, 2008)

jesus christ ive just checked my plants and i too have quite a few of the spider mites.

lovely

lol

so they die tomorrow

pkj


----------



## hertz (Feb 18, 2008)

pyrethrum


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> jesus christ ive just checked my plants and i too have quite a few of the spider mites.
> 
> lovely
> 
> ...


.................Man PKJ, I don't envy you. I've watched your grows for at least two years here, some stellar grows, but yet to recall one that didn't have mite issues. 
You must live in a very favorable environment.  goooooooooooooood luck


----------



## gagjababy (Feb 18, 2008)

one way to reduce the number is to use 2 damp sponges and sandwich a leaf in there and wipe down all the leaves every day.


----------



## mendo local (Feb 18, 2008)

AZATROL, avail a hydro shops. This stuff saved my room, many times.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 19, 2008)

I am going to spray them with this mite pray for Veggie and fruit tree stuff and give them a GOOOD wash after and spray the grow room while the girls r drying off !!

 When using the toaster oven, will make the Little mites crawl away from the bud too !!!  But the web stays, No matter what enless u want to wipe them down afterwards taking out of oven.  
Mutt said that it Melts away the trichome ! I looked with the Pocket scope and that how I found out the Mites were DEAD and All over the plate and trich spots r there.. and my temp was set very low around 50 degree...

I am going to try the freezer to kill the Mites next !!!  Got to be carefull of Mold afterwards...  For Tasters Only !!!!    

Got To Get Rid Of These Things Some How Before Harvesting!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 19, 2008)

*IF, you really want to be rid of mites, use NSP's.  I have mites if I dont use them. my room is 8x8x4 and I use 2 to be sure.* 

THEY ARE POISON 

on the harvested weed, there is no taste, no odor and I've been using them more than 30 yrs. Maybe I am poisoning myself slowly, maybe I am immune to the poison, but I notice no ill effect.

*I hate to see bugs eat my weed, and I HATE TO SMOKE BUGS!!! *


----------



## Hick (Feb 19, 2008)

.. 





> In addition, children who had leukemia were twice as likely to have been exposed to no-pest strips. Also significant, exposure to no-pest strips and home extermination were both linked to incidence of brain tumors and lymphomas (cancer of the lymph nodes).....And the insecticide in no-pest strips, dichlorvos, has also been linked to cancer.
> http://www.motherjones.com/news/outfront/1997/09/wellbeing.html


The insecticide used in NPS is called "DICHORVOS
another organophosphate insecticide, in animals and soil."
Dichovors chemical profile page 


> Human Health Hazards
> 
> Health Hazard
> Recognized:	Carcinogen
> ...


 It's on *6* "Federal Regulatory Programs list", as a dangerous air contaminant, extremely hazardous substance,ect.
 It's on CA State Regulatory List" as a known carcinogen and reproductive toxicant. 


> Regulatory Status: The EPA has classified it as toxicity class I - highly toxic, because it may cause cancer and there is only a small margin of safety for other effects. Products containing dichlorvos must bear the Signal Words DANGER - POISON. Dichlorvos is a Restricted Use Pesticide (RUP) and may be purchased and used only by certified applicators.
> Formulation: It is used as a fumigant and has been used to make pet collars and pest strips. It is available as an aerosol and soluble concentrate.
> http://extoxnet.orst.edu/pips/dichlorv.htm


 However it goes on to say that it is remarkably fast to metabolize and detoxify in mammals. Rats given a high dose, either died within one hour, or completely recovered.

    Sill doesn't sound like something I'm willing to ingest.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 19, 2008)

even I am concerned over the toxicity of these NSP's, but they work, I dont notice anything negative and simply go with that.  

I am not the only 1 using these things, I heard about them many years ago at overgrow when the mite issue 1st came up.   we've used these thing in the barns for many many years, used to be called shell no pest strips.  

and as you mentioned, they use the same technology in flea colars.  if my dog or cat can wear em around their neck, I can certainly kill some bugs in the growroom, then eat or smoke the weed.

I am gonna try putting ladybugs in there again this summer. it would make me feel a whole lot better to do it without chemicals.


----------



## headband (Feb 19, 2008)

i wouldnt trip either Puffin, were all going to die anyways, from global warming.:hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 22, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> i wouldnt trip either Puffin, were all going to die anyways, from global warming.:hubba:


 
So headband u don't worry about global warnning  no more then spraying ur plants with mite spray and wash ?

I wonder about the fruits and veggies we get from the store if all the chimicals are all off of those after there wash!!

I counted my weeks into flowering 1 plants is 9 weeks and the 2 plant is 8 weeks so I must be getting close so those damn mite must GOOOOOOO..


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 22, 2008)

Yo Ho FlyingHigh,
  Since I trip on growing exotics Indoors as well as out, I have learned my lessons about pest control. Try this site for your needs;
http://www.naturescontrol.com/mite.html#tt

Nature can do it far better than we can, and I figuere I'm not going to smoke that poison crap for no-one. These natural eaters of mites will love you, and though it may take a bit they will destroy your plague, and even more. Read up on this, I think you will be pleased. Don't be tempted to go for the quick easy chem sprays as you gotta live with what you ingest and/or inhale, and years down the line, well you know what I mean.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 23, 2008)

ice cold water from a spray /mister bottle will dislodge most mites as they love arrid and high temps thus low temps and wetness they will drop off ya plants pronto.

ps i still have them but under control so much so i not bothered anymore by the durty little buggers.

spray permethin based spray into room with extraction turned off for a while but oscilating fan still on and this will kill most mites in fact every mite it contacts life has ended as they know it.

lol

hey hick i do happen to have loads of juniper bushes outside my front door which are spider mites favourite food so each time i come thru the door i bet the buggers lay in wait and say heres that idiot jump aboard and we can get smashed on his skunk plants.


pkj


----------



## Hick (Feb 24, 2008)

AHHHHH-HA!.. junipers   That certainly makes your continued problem, more understandable. hmm... you do know that juniper makes decent firewood ?..


----------



## harvester (Feb 24, 2008)

mites are a parasite and there are many ways to get rid of them all but one are potentially dangerous. i personally dont want to mess with pesticides or soap so i would find some ladybugs. if your crop is infested with mites get lots of ladybugs. ladybugs eat parisites but wont hurt your plant.its just nature foodchain etc...


----------



## harvester (Feb 24, 2008)

it may not eliminate the mites but it will control the situation so you dont have to loose thecrop


----------



## headband (Feb 24, 2008)

hey harvester, thanks for posting wrong information, its not like im flaming you in the shout box over this, first of all a spider mite is not a parasite. spider mites are members of the arachnid class (order Acari) and the family tetranychidae, which includes about 1600 species. They generally live on the leaves of plants, where they may spin protective silk webs, and they can cause damage by puncturing the plant cells to feed. and when your infested, ladybugs dont help at all, theres just to many darn spidermites...

and just to keep it clear harvester, mylar is more reflective than white walls, white walls are more reflective than tinfoil. fact, even hgb or SmknWhtWidow wil say the same thing, if you dont believe me ask them, dont keep telling me im giving false information, cus you are the only one doing that saying a spider mite is a parasite. hahaha ive never seen anyone in the doctors saying, ' you have spider mites' hahahahaahhah:holysheep:are you


----------



## Hick (Feb 24, 2008)

> A parasite lives in a close relationship with another organism, its host, and causes it harm.  The parasite is dependent on its host for its life functions.


mites ARE parasites. They live off the plant, their life functions depend on it.
  Ladybugs, are a "beneficial" predator, but are not very good for mites. They consume mites, when other food sources are exhausted.


----------



## dankbud420 (Feb 24, 2008)

no pestasides try praying mantis eggs. u can buy them just about any garden center. people get lady bugs to eat there pest problems away what most people dont know is that they just eat the larvia not the bug. praying matis on the other hand are a awasome bug to be hold natures carnivour 1 eggs sack can hold as many as 100 mabey more. try them plus as a added gift they pose real nice for pix's plus they look cool fighting on ur babies. sorry for the spelling i not so good ( grow organic, smoke organic, live organic, feel better)


----------



## harvester (Feb 25, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> hey harvester, thanks for posting wrong information, its not like im flaming you in the shout box over this, first of all a spider mite is not a parasite. spider mites are members of the arachnid class (order Acari) and the family tetranychidae, which includes about 1600 species. They generally live on the leaves of plants, where they may spin protective silk webs, and they can cause damage by puncturing the plant cells to feed. and when your infested, ladybugs dont help at all, theres just to many darn spidermites...
> 
> and just to keep it clear harvester, mylar is more reflective than white walls, white walls are more reflective than tinfoil. fact, even hgb or SmknWhtWidow wil say the same thing, if you dont believe me ask them, dont keep telling me im giving false information, cus you are the only one doing that saying a spider mite is a parasite. hahaha ive never seen anyone in the doctors saying, ' you have spider mites' hahahahaahhah:holysheep:are you


 by the true deffination of a parasite a spider mite is not but they are considered by schlors and horticulturists as a parasite they DESTROY your plant get a life moron and stop trying to instigate trouble also white walls will not help your plants photosynthise you are truely dumb


----------



## harvester (Feb 25, 2008)

and i never said you were giving false info just you contridict yourself like in one post you said in my attic i painted my walls white and it worked great. in another post you said i have no walls in my attic so i use catrdboard with mylar truth is your bored lonely uneducated and most likely stoned


----------



## harvester (Feb 25, 2008)

but you really dont have any idea what your talking about so therefor any info or help you try to give is ignored because you just dont have good info and headband??? what is that about?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2008)

Let's get this thread back on track without any bickering.

Thanks.


----------



## Hick (Feb 25, 2008)

I guess you simply don't "get it" harvester. THAT is exactly the kind of crap that earned you the temporary ban. It is becoming obvious that don't posess the qualities that we require as a member here. 

  Your continued attacks wil not be tolerated. 




			
				harvester said:
			
		

> by the true deffination of a parasite a spider mite is not but they are considered by schlors and horticulturists as a parasite they DESTROY your plant get a life moron and stop trying to instigate trouble also white walls will not help your plants photosynthise you are truely dumb


For the record, "flat white" walls ARE more beneficial to photosynthesis than foil. A better reflective quality = more photosynthesis.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 29, 2008)

soap and water and a shot of Wiskey then take  a hair dryer  to get rid of them when I get ready to harvest !

**** these thing (MITES) have slowed down alittle since I give them alittle soap and water now and then !!


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2008)

..."Hairdrier??"... ya' gonna do their nails too??


----------



## godtea (Mar 1, 2008)

Hick You don't need a strong tea ,Nicotine is very toxic
I myself would use it as a last ditch resort .
I was reading that Listerene is an effective control .
 And just to cause trouble 
  "Parasitism is a type of symbiotic relationship between organisms of different species in which one, the parasite, benefits from a prolonged, close association with the other, the host, which is harmed."(Wikipedia)


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 1, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..."Hairdrier??"... ya' gonna do their nails too??


 
yea going to do her nails and hair and buy her some new panties too..


----------

